# Please help my tinc wont eat



## Michael kurniawan (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm Michael from Indonesia & i'm new in this dartfrog hobbies

Last Sunday i adopted 2 juvenile tinc citronella, and their look good and health. After I move them to their enclosure, 1 tinc look so active, the other 1 so shy and always hiding.

When i feed them, the shy tinc won't eat, always hiding. Sometimes i saw "the shy" find the FF and no more FF because 1 tinc eat all the FF

Today, i found him so skinny and thin. And i saw in his leg there's something like worm or it's his poop ? I don't know whats that

And I seperate him into another box..give him some fruit flies and until now there's still FF inside the box

Please help me, what happen to my frogs


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Please cut and paste this in as a reply to this thread, and answer ALL the questions in detail:









Read before posting! Fill this out to help troubleshoot...


Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste -- please don't quote because that makes it hard to read the responses): 1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? Were they WC (wild collected) or CB (captive bred)? 2. What are your...




www.dendroboard.com


----------



## Michael kurniawan (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi thanks for your help bro

Here's my answer for your question

Answer all these questions as best you can (cut and paste):

1. What species ? How long have you had the frog(s) and where did you acquire them ? _*dendrobates tinctorius citronella, i got them from local CB in my country. I get from sunday and now wednesday which is 3 days*_

2. What are your temperatures (day and night - highs and lows) and how do you measure those temperatures? Does the vivarium have any supplemental heating, and if so, what type? *i'm not using thermometer in this vivarium. I think its 25°c maybe less*

3. What lighting is on the enclosure (brand, type, wattage) and does the lighting add heat to the vivarium? _*i've used kandila led series 18 watt.. i think it's give heat to my viva*_

4. What is the Humidity like (percentage or guesstimate)? What type of water are you using? What is your misting procedure (automated or hand mister, how long and how often)? *the humidity is 80% im using exoterra hygrometer..i'm use one of local brand mineral water called amidis. Many people in my country used this brand. For the misting i've used manual misting sometimes once a day and twice if i saw to dry*

5. Describe your tank/enclosure and its lid or top, and give details about the ventilation (how many vents, where are they positioned, how large are they). *my tank size is 30cmx30cmx45cm.. in the top i cover with glass there's still 1/4 vent in the top and under the viva ( please see picture )*

6. What kind of food are you providing, how much and are you dusting it? What superfine powdered supplements (brand and exact product name) are you using and are they fresh (i.e. how long has the container been open, and how is it stored)? _*i feed them with FF made by Repashy and dusting with calcium repashy too.. the ff is fresh because it's the new culture*_

7. Any other animals in the enclosure currently or recently? Tankmates / other frogs ? *nope..only two citronella*

8. Any type of behavior you would consider 'odd' ? *under the thin citronella..there's something odd for me rather is s/he poop or something like worm stacking in s/he legs*

9. Have you handled or touched the frogs recently ? Any cleansers, paint, perfumes, bug sprays etc near the tank ? *i'm curious for something in my citronella (poop or worm), so i've handle s/he with hand gloves cover with the water..no stuff near my tank*

10. Take pictures of EVERYTHING -- the frogs, the enclosure, the vents. Take numerous pics of everything - that will be of great help. *please see the picture






































































*


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Its a cloacal prolapse stuck to the side of his thigh. A sterile hyperosmotic saline solution of 2% or a sugar solution can sometimes make it shrink.

He should see a vet who can determine cause and apply anti inflammatory agents if needed. If there a wait and it doesnt shrink all the way, a sterile Un medicated water soluble lubricant can help prevent it from dessicating. Plain water moisture doesnt really work.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Op if you do this use a q tip just on the exposed tissue and avoid getting any of the suggested solutions on or under the rest of his body. Hes a tiny guy and doesnt need to over absorb salts, sugars, or preserving agents in the lubricant.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Hey dendro members, if anyone has actually used honey on such a small frog could they please direct the OP? I have not so i refrain. But it may be all hes got available. But if you actually used it perhaps its better than not having anything.


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

Kmc said:


> Hey dendro members, if anyone has actually used honey on such a small frog could they please direct the OP? I have not so i refrain. But it may be all hes got available. But if you actually used it perhaps its better than not having anything.


My only experience treating a prolapse was many years ago with icing sugar on a neonate chondro, I really don't know if honey would work.


----------



## Michael kurniawan (Apr 28, 2021)

Kmc said:


> Its a cloacal prolapse stuck to the side of his thigh. A sterile hyperosmotic saline solution of 2% or a sugar solution can sometimes make it shrink.
> 
> He should see a vet who can determine cause and apply anti inflammatory agents if needed. If there a wait and it doesnt shrink all the way, a sterile Un medicated water soluble lubricant can help prevent it from dessicating. Plain water moisture doesnt really work.


What should i do with sugar ? Soak them ?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Im sorry no one answered i realize time is of the essence, no you would only swab on the exposed tissue for such a small amphibian.

But for his general condition you could put him in a very shallow *room temperature puddle of Amphibians Ringer Solution or Unflavored Pedialyte.*


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

This frog most obviously needs to see a vet, that is probably why nobody is offering any suggestions.

My suggestion is to see a vet and not tinker around with an obviously severe issue.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

No ones tinkering Chris. Im astutely aware of the line between what constitutes first aid and veterinary medicine. Many people arent.

Ive resolved prolapses myself and have assisted with reptile and parrot prolapses in a clinical setting.

If expedient measures are not taken to prevent the tissue from dessicating, the frog will die.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

sugars, saline solution has routinely caused retraction in supportive measures. Sometimes prolapses can retract on its own accord but only if the tissue hasnt dried and started to die.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

@Kmc : I trust your knowledge here it wasn't a shot at you at all, I am referring to most other people on these forums (in regards to the lack of responses here). I think you have a lot of experience here, whereas I and many others do not. It's not tinkering for you, but it would be for me.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I was worried for a language barrier, a products type/ name availability per locale of owner of frog. Its a quandary.

The frog looks very weak and of course a vet is needed. Thanks Chris


----------



## Michael kurniawan (Apr 28, 2021)

Kmc said:


> I was worried for a language barrier, a products type/ name availability per locale of owner of frog. Its a quandary.
> 
> The frog looks very weak and of course a vet is needed. Thanks Chris


Thank so much for your advise bro..i did it with sugar and water..make s/he shallow

And the other day..this prolapse gone


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Im glad to hear it. Watch him carefully. I do not know anything about the veterinarians and vitamin supplements available to you where you live.

Prolapses can be caused by several things. Often more than one cause can be happening.

Whether or not sickness or parasites or nutrition are involved, it is important that the flies he eats especially if they are few, are covered with a good supplement powder.

Calcium carbonate, vitamin A (look for terms retinol or vitamin A palmitate on the lable) and vitamin D3 are very important.

Lacking vitamin A can interfere with his ability to catch food with his tongue. Lack of calcium and d3 causes deficiencies affecting bone and tissue, and internal muscle ability to hold things in, is a way of putting it.

Please excuse me if you already know all of this already.

One trick i do is put a little piece of fruit in where a recovering frog can see and approach easily as the fruit flies will cluster on it and his energy is in an economy of nourishing himself. 

I would be interested in knowing more about the frog keeping hobby, veterinarians and animal products available in your country.


----------



## Michael kurniawan (Apr 28, 2021)

So sad two of my frog dead

One dead ( was prolapsed & i quarantine on box ) yesterday..one more today

What happened ? Whats wrong ?


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Im sorry your frogs died.

What does the person you bought them from say?

How are the persons other frogs doing? Are there problems?

Do you use bug spray, insecticide? Have you had your home treated for pests in the last 3 months?

When they started acting sick and prolapsing did that make you want to spray the them with more water? One photo looks very wet.


----------

